# Anyone have photos of a Miami with a long TK?



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I am planning a Miami for the hot summer, but would like to keep her TK length. Any pics of that clip?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont have a picture on THIS computer....on the other one at the shop....but lemme tell you THEY LOOK ALL HEAD! This great big huge topknot and thick full ears. The ponytail was and inch around when it was a single ponytail....or else we'd band it or braid it. We kept it like that for about 5 months with it always falling in her eyes....we decided that she LOVED her short body haircut so we finally decided to give her a cut in topknot.....about 3 years later, she's now in a german....so we went from TONS of hair to MINIMAL hair.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I kept Desmond's big ol' afro but shaved him into a Miami last week. I love it! I think it looks good since I really don't like short topknots on poodles. It's not long enough to be tied up or anything, but it's still quite long.


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm cording temperance's tk, but it's really long.


my pretty girls by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a link to what your looking for. 
Jaden | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I like that look. It has a bit of wild to it. I will be cutting mine down someday and would like to try that.
_


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Here is a link to what your looking for.
> Jaden | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Oh yes, yes, yes...that is what I imagine Stella to look like. She has gotten a ways into growing her TK out and we only have about 3 or 4 months of warm weather here so very soon Ill be going back to a long cut..I dont want to lose the ground we have gained with the TK. Thank you all for the photos!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have seen some I like and some I dont.. you all have done a great job with the long topknots!!! I think part of the trick is need to leave pretty big bracelets to balance out the head. Temprence is a whole 'nother thing!!! Hers will lay more flat corded , you are cording her bracelets also ??? She is going to look great!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

This is great! thank you all for the photos. I am thinking of having Finnegan put into a miami for the summer and I too want to keeph his TK as long as possible with a littl mane coming down the back of his neck.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I have seen some I like and some I dont.. you all have done a great job with the long topknots!!! I think part of the trick is need to leave pretty big bracelets to balance out the head. Temprence is a whole 'nother thing!!! Hers will lay more flat corded , you are cording her bracelets also ??? She is going to look great!!


yeah, i think i'm going to cord her bracelets. i didn't brush them after i bathed her last time, but I LOVE the big clydesdale fetlock looking bracelets on poodles! 

have a million dollars in brushes and my dog has cords and 1/4 inch hair! LOLOLOL!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

faerie said:


> yeah, i think i'm going to cord her bracelets. i didn't brush them after i bathed her last time, but I LOVE the big clydesdale fetlock looking bracelets on poodles!
> 
> have a million dollars in brushes and my dog has cords and 1/4 inch hair! LOLOLOL!


Yeah, but you will be all set when you decide to grow her out into a long doo


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I kept Desmond's big ol' afro but shaved him into a Miami last week. I love it! I think it looks good since I really don't like short topknots on poodles. It's not long enough to be tied up or anything, but it's still quite long.


This is exactly what I want to do to Auggie for summer, but, I want to tip his topknot/crest in turquoise! :laugh:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Newt was just put into a Miami with topknot left, and she looks great  
I hadn't asked them to keep her neck hair, but thankfully her neck grows about as fast as her body hair, rather than poking along with her topknot coat. She likes to run through weeds and such, so this will be much easier on everyone for the summer


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i am SO happy to have found this thread!! i was actually going to post this same question. to be honest, i was afraid you guys would've thought i was a bit nuts. :crazy: jessie's TK is just about where i want it to be. her next full groom is going to be a miami, too and i hated the thought of losing what she has - i like the bit of wild look the long TK gives. 

so glad that there are ways to bring it all together!! thank you for all the pics!! i'm relieved. :adore:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

birdie said:


> i kept desmond's big ol' afro but shaved him into a miami last week. I love it! I think it looks good since i really don't like short topknots on poodles. It's not long enough to be tied up or anything, but it's still quite long.


love it !!


----------



## Tiki (Mar 24, 2011)

That was a great link! I am going to do that to my poodle and then dye him for the 4th of July. Love it, thanks for the link!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Here is a link to what your looking for.
> Jaden | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I love this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/catsaqqara/5606699542/[/URL

Beautiful!

Lynn & Pie


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

....and over to this thread lol....sorry I just posted the exact same question on a new thread, thanks Ms Stella 

So it is doable! And this pic right here is exactly how I hope it would look like but I couldn't imagined it until now!

Jaden | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I have a question though....how does it meet from the body to the back of the head? It doesn't look like it's blended in from the body to the back of the neck. Is it a sudden stop followed by the long hair? I wish someone could flip the back of Jaden's neck hair and I can take a look LOL


----------

